# Weekly Competition 2017-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

No more prize cards for now.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U' F' R' U' R U2 F' R U'
*2. *U' F R2 F U R2 F' U2 F' U'
*3. *F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 U F'
*4. *U' F U2 R' F R F R2
*5. *F' U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F2

*3x3x3
1. *U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U2 F U R' U F L' U' F U2 R'
*2. *B' L2 B R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R B' D B' F' L' U F2 U2 B2
*3. *F2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' R2 D' R' D2 L U2 B' F2 R B2 L'
*4. *B' U2 R' U B R2 F B2 D' L' F' R2 U L2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2
*5. *U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U F U F2 R' F D' B U2 B D R2

*4x4x4
1. *Uw2 F' L Rw' R Fw' D2 U' Rw' F' Rw2 D B Fw R Uw' U2 B D' Uw Rw2 R Uw2 Fw R2 Fw Uw2 B2 Uw2 L2 R D' L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 F2 R2 D' Uw2
*2. *F2 R D' Uw2 U R' B Uw2 B Fw' Uw R' B L U' Rw D2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 R U B' F L' D2 F2 D2 Uw U Rw2 Uw R' D F L2 Rw'
*3. *R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U2 Rw' R D' L2 Fw D R D' U2 F' D' F2 U' B' Fw R' Fw2 R Fw Rw' Fw' R2 B Fw Uw' B' F' R2 U2 Fw L' Rw R2
*4. *U2 B' Fw Uw' F' L2 F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw L F' Uw U2 R2 D' Uw U2 B2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' R' Fw' D2 U' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw' R2
*5. *B' Rw Fw2 L' Rw' F Uw2 F D' U2 F' L' F R2 D' F' Uw R' F D2 Uw U' B' F Rw2 R2 F L' R2 Uw' Rw D2 B U F Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 F2

*5x5x5
1. *B Rw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw Uw' Bw L' B' Dw2 U' B' U Lw2 R2 D Dw2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw Lw Uw' L2 Lw' Rw F2 Rw2 B Uw U' B2 Lw' F' Dw2 Bw' R Fw F' D Dw' Fw2 D R' B2 L' Fw Rw U Rw2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' Lw' B2
*2. *U Fw2 L Dw2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U' L2 D' Dw U' R' Bw2 D Lw D' R Uw' Fw L Lw' F2 Uw Rw2 D2 Bw' F' D2 Uw L2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 D' B' Uw2 F D' L' B' Lw R U Bw2 U2 R2 B2 Fw2 Dw' Fw R' B Rw D2 U Lw2 B F2
*3. *L' Lw R2 Bw D L2 Dw' U Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw Fw D' Uw Lw Fw L' Lw' B F' R' D2 R D' F' R' D2 Bw' Fw2 Uw' Fw F' L2 D Uw2 U' Bw F2 Lw2 Uw' B F' Lw' Rw2 B2 D2 Bw Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw Rw Bw' Rw2 D Bw F2 D2 Dw'
*4. *F2 Rw2 U Rw Dw2 R Fw R' B2 Lw2 Dw' Rw' U2 Bw D B2 D Rw' Fw' U' B2 Bw2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw F2 Lw' D' Rw2 B2 L Lw' Rw2 R2 Bw' Dw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 L2 Rw R Bw2 Rw U2 B' F Rw2 Bw' Lw B' Bw L'
*5. *F' R' Uw2 B' Uw Bw' Rw U2 Fw F' Lw' F U Lw2 D' U Rw2 R2 F' Rw Fw L2 Lw R' Bw' D' Uw F2 Dw B2 Fw2 F2 L Bw2 R' Uw U2 R' Bw' Dw2 U2 L2 Fw R Bw F U Fw R D' F' Rw2 R2 B2 U2 L Lw B2 Rw F2

*6x6x6
1. *2U2 B F 3R' 2D2 2U 2B 2F2 L2 2R 3F2 2L' R 2D 3U' B' 2B L' 2L' B' 2B2 2F' D' 3U' U 2B2 3U 3F2 2U' B F2 R2 2B' F' 2L2 2U2 3R 3U2 L 2L2 2R2 R' 2U U2 2R2 U2 2R2 D 2F2 2R D 2D 2R' 2D' 3R2 F2 3R2 2F L 2B 3F' 2L' 2U 3F2 3R2 2D2 2U2 2L' 2F2 3U
*2. *2R' D2 2D L' 3F 2L2 R 2B2 2U2 2F F2 D' F' 2L D2 3U 2U2 3F2 R' D2 U 3R2 R' 3U' 3R 2B2 F 3R' D2 3R 2U B 3R2 2U B 2F2 R 2D2 U 2F' D2 R 2B L D' F' U2 B 2B D' 2L2 3R 2F2 2R 2B 2R2 2F L B L2 3R' D2 L 3U B 2L' U 3F' U' 2L2
*3. *2L2 R2 D2 2D2 3F2 R 3U B F 3R' 3U2 2B' 2L' 2B2 2F2 2D L 2F2 2U' U 3R' 2R' B2 3F' F' L F' 2R' 3F 2L R 2B2 3F2 R2 B' 2L2 2B2 D' 3F' 2F' F 3U2 L' 2U2 F' 2R2 F 3U2 2R' D2 L2 3R2 U 2F' F2 D' B D 2U2 2R R2 2D' 3U 3F L 2U2 B' 3R' D2 L'
*4. *U' 2L2 3R R2 B 3F2 2F2 R2 D' U 2F2 D2 2D2 3R' 2D B' 2F' 2L2 R' B' D' 3F2 D2 B 2L 2D' 2U2 2F2 3U' 2L2 3R2 2R' 2D' R 3F' 2D' 3U' F R' 2D' 3U' 2U 2L 2R2 3U2 L2 2R2 R' 2F 2D R' B2 3F R' 2B2 2D' L2 2L2 3R 2R R2 2D F 2D2 3U' 2B' 3U' 2U2 U' L
*5. *2F F' L 3U2 2U' 2L 3U 2B' F2 U' 2R' 2B2 3F2 F' 3R 2R' 2U' B L2 2B 3F2 R' B2 2L 2R' R' F2 2D2 R B2 2B' D2 R' 3U2 R2 D2 3F' 2D' R D2 3U2 B2 L2 D' 2B2 2U2 2B' 2F 2L2 D' 2U2 B' 2B 3R' 2B' L 2R2 2D' R2 2D R2 B R2 U' 3R2 B' 2L F2 2L F2

*7x7x7
1. *3R' D2 3D' B 2B 3F F' 2L2 3U2 L' 3D 3U' 2U' L 3D 2U' U' F 2U' B' 3B 3F 3R U' 3L2 B' 3U' 2F2 2D F' 2R2 U B2 F 3L 3U U2 3L' R' U2 L 2L2 R D' 2D' U 2R 3D' L2 2F 3L' 3B2 3D' B' 3L' 2B 3B' 2L2 3L2 R2 2F F' 2D2 3L2 B' 2B 3F 2F2 D2 L2 2D2 R' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U2 3R 3D2 3F 2U2 U' 2L2 2D' U' 3B L' 2R' B 3L2 2R' F2 2D 3D2 2U' U2 2R2 2B2 2R' 3F 2F'
*2. *D F' 2D U2 3L' 2B' 2R 3U 2U2 F2 2D2 2B2 2R2 D' 3B2 3L 2F2 2R2 F' 3L' 2U2 F 3D' R2 2D U2 F' 3U' 2U' B 2F' R' 2U 2B' 3F2 D2 2D' 3U' 3F2 2R 2U 3L B 3B2 2U2 3L2 2R' U2 3B 2U 2F' F' 2R 2D' U 3R 2B2 3D' B' 2F F' 3D' F' D2 3U2 2U 2R B2 2B 3B 3F' 2F D B2 3B2 R' U' B2 2L' 2R2 2D2 2L' 3R 3D' 3B 3D' 3U2 L 3B 2F 3R' 3D B' 3B' 2L 2D L2 2L2 3L R'
*3. *2B2 3F F' D' 2D2 B' 3R2 D 2D' 2B 2R' D 3D 2R' 2D' 3L' R' 2B2 D2 2D' 3D' 2L' R' 3B' D2 3F' F L' R2 2D L B2 D2 B' 2F' 2U L2 3L' 3R U' 3B 3L U2 3F2 F 3L R2 2D2 3B 2R' B2 3F2 2F 3D2 B2 F L' D2 2D' 3D' 2B' 3L F 2L2 2D2 2R2 U2 B2 3B 2L' 3B 2D 3U' F2 D' 2U U2 3F' F 3L 3F 2U2 2B 3L2 R' D' 2D2 2U U' 3L2 3F2 2L' 2U' L 2L' 2D2 2U' 3F F' 2U'
*4. *B 2B2 2F2 3U' 2F 3R 3D U 3B' 3F 2U F L2 U2 R 3B 2F2 L' 2L' 2B' 3L B' F 3D' 3B' U F2 2D' B' D2 3D2 3L2 2D' 2B 2L' 2R2 B' 3B2 2D U 2R 2F' 2D2 3D2 2U 3L2 2B' U 3R 3B' 2U 2L2 3R2 R 3U' U2 3L2 3R 2B2 F 3R 2U2 F' 3D' 3B' 2F F2 3D 2U U L' 2R R2 2D 3D2 2F 2D 3D2 3U B L' 2R 2D' U 3F' F2 2U' 3L U' F' D2 2D2 2B D2 B' 3B2 F 2D2 3F 2U2
*5. *2L' 3R2 3B2 2F' R2 3U' 2B2 2R2 3U 2L' R2 2B F' R 3F2 2D 2U' F2 R' 2U' B' R' B' 2F2 U' B 2B2 F' U' F2 R2 2D2 U2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2L 3L2 2U2 L' 2F U2 B 2B 3B 2D 3U 2L F2 D2 3U 2L2 3L2 2R2 3B' 2D 3B' 2F2 2D' 2F 3U' U' 3F2 L2 3R' 3D2 3L 3R2 D' B 2D' 3U' 2U 2L' 2B 3F2 L2 3F' 2F2 3U2 B 3F 3L 3U' U 3R' B 2R' 3F 2U' L' U F' 3D' 2R2 3D2 2L' U' 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' U' R F2 U2 F' U' R2 U'
*2. *R' U' R F U' F2
*3. *F' R U F' U2 R' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 L' U F R' B' F2 R' B2 D L'
*2. *B2 L2 U L B' D R' U' B2 R D2 F' R2 F L2 B D2 F U2 R2
*3. *R2 B U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R' B' F R' U B D2 F R' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L R' U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 Uw' R2 U L D2 Rw' Uw' L' F2 Rw' F' Uw' U L' B2 D' B L Uw B Fw2 D U2 Fw U' B2 Rw' F2 Uw' Fw2 R Uw'
*2. *Uw2 L B Fw2 D2 F' Uw R D' Rw B Fw R' D B F2 D' U' B L2 R B R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 Rw2 R D2 U2 Rw' Uw U' F U Fw R2
*3. *U' R U F R2 D' R2 D2 Uw' U Rw2 Uw Rw2 U L' Fw F' R F2 R2 D2 Fw2 D2 U' B2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 L2 R B' Fw' F L' Rw2 B' U' R' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L2 Uw' B Rw D' F Rw2 U R' U L Lw R2 D' Uw R' B Bw F' Uw' F2 Rw R2 F Uw Bw' F' L Bw Fw U2 R D2 Dw Uw' Fw F U Bw F Lw' B' Dw Lw B' Fw2 L' Bw Rw R F' D2 Dw' Lw' U F Rw2 Dw' Uw2 F2
*2. *L2 U' L2 R F2 Lw R' U' L Lw' Rw2 U F Uw' Lw2 R2 B' Bw2 Lw' Fw' F Lw Bw' R2 B' F Lw' R' Bw2 Fw' F' Rw D2 Dw' L D' B Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R' F Dw' L' Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Fw' F L' Lw2 Uw2 U' R Fw' F Lw2 Uw2 Lw2
*3. *B' D' Rw' Bw' U F' U2 L Rw2 Dw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' Dw Uw2 R' Dw2 Fw' U L Lw' U' B Bw' F L' Dw' F Rw' Dw U' B D2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F L' U R' Fw U Lw U' F' D2 F' Lw' Rw' B' Dw' Uw F R' U R2 Uw Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F D' 2L' 2R' 3F2 L 3R 2R2 3F 3U 2R' 2B2 3R 2R 2D2 3F 2D' B 2B 2F2 2L' 2F2 U F2 2D' 3U U' R' 2D2 3R2 R 3F' 3R2 B' 3R' 3F F 2D2 2F' F2 2D' 2F2 2D B' 2U2 3R2 2F' L' B L2 3R2 2R' 2F' 2L D' 3U' U' B 3F 2F' D' 2U' U 2F2 D' U' 2L2 2B2 2R R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3F2 2F 2D 3U2 2L' 2R2 2D2 2R 2B2 2U' 3F' U B' 2L 3L' R 3F 3L 3R B 3L B 3F 2F' 2R' B' 3F R2 2U2 3F2 2F2 2D' 2B 3D2 2U' B' 3F' 3D2 R' 3F2 D B' 2F2 L2 2D L2 3U' 3F 2R2 D' 2R2 2D' 2B2 L 2F2 2R2 F 2L' 2D2 U' 2B2 3F2 3D' 3U2 U' 3R 2B' 3L2 3D2 F L 3L2 D2 3D2 2U2 3L' 2U B' 3B 2R2 3B2 3F2 2R' 2F2 3U' 2U' 2R' B' 3B' 2D' 3B2 F R' B' D' B2 3F2 2U2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B' D2 R U' L2 U L' D U' B' D U2
*2. *F' D2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D F2 U F U2 R2 F D2 R
*3. *D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 F' D B' D U' B2 D' B' L B2 F
*4. *L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D L' B' D R F' R U R'
*5. *L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' R' U F' R' B' L R' U' F' L
*6. *U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' R' D B' D' R2 F' U B L' F2
*7. *B2 U2 B D2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F U L' U2 R B' L F' R U2
*8. *D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' L2 B F' R2 U L R2 D2
*9. *L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' B2 U' F2 U' B' U' L' R'
*10. *D2 B2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 R D' B L B L2 B2 F D' B
*11. *D' L U' F U2 R' U' R U L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 B' D2
*12. *L' D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 F D' L' D' F' U' B' R'
*13. *U2 B' U2 R2 B' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' R D F' D' L' D' B F' R
*14. *U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F D R2 F' D B' D R' B L' F
*15. *D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' U' L' F L' D2 R2 F' D'
*16. *F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' L U' L' F L' R B' F2 R F2
*17. *D F2 D F2 D L2 F2 D R2 U F2 R' D2 L2 F' L U' B2 L' R2 F
*18. *R2 B2 R2 U' R' U2 B R2 F D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2
*19. *B2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 B R2 F U2 F U R F' U B R2 D' L2 F'
*20. *L R' B2 D2 L D2 U2 L' U2 F2 U' F' R B U' R' D2 L2 F D' L'
*21. *L U F' L' U F R2 L' F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B D2
*22. *F2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D F' U L B' R F' L' U' F' R'
*23. *U2 D B2 R U2 F2 U2 L D R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 B
*24. *D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L U R2 D2 U' L U' F' R' U'
*25. *B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F D' L' D2 R U2 L' U F L2 F'
*26. *R2 F' R' D' R L2 B' L' U2 R' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D'
*27. *R D2 L D2 U2 L F2 L B2 R D L' B U2 B R D' B D U
*28. *B D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 D' U' F' L B2 D2 L2 U2 L
*29. *L2 B D R' D L' B U R' F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 D2
*30. *F D2 F R2 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 F' U L' U' R' U R D B' F2
*31. *U2 R2 B F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 L U' R' D2 U2 F U2 B U' F'
*32. *U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B U L' B' F L' U2 B L2 R'
*33. *L2 D2 L F2 D2 R D2 U2 L U2 R B L' D' L2 R B R F' U' L'
*34. *B2 D L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B U2 L U B2 R'
*35. *R' U' D2 B' L2 U' D2 L B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 R2 F
*36. *U B2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L' U' L2 B2 U R2 F' L D'
*37. *F D2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F R D2 R U' R' D' B U L' D
*38. *D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U L' F L D' B U B2 R B' U
*39. *L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F R2 D R D2 L U B' R' F2
*40. *D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' L F2 D B' R' B' U L' B2 F2
*41.* F2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F' L' F D2 L' B U L' F2 U
*42. *B F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 L' D2 L2 D' U' R' D F D
*43.* U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 L' B' L D B2 F' U F2 R'
*44*. R2 F U D2 F2 B' D' R B D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 U
*45.* L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' U' R U F' L2 B' R' B2 F' D' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 U R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 D' B' F U' L D2 R2 D' F R B F'
*2. *U2 R B' L' B U D2 L F' U2 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D
*3. *B D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R' F2 D B' F2 R U B' L' D
*4. *R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D R' B U' L F2 L' D2 R' D
*5. *U D F2 B L D' L2 U B' R F2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L D2 U2 F' U2 R' F2 L R2 F'
*2. *B2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D F R' D' B' U F' U2 L2 D2 L
*3. *L2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 R' F' R B2 L2 D' B' L2 F' D'
*4. *F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F L' D U' R2 B' L' F D2 F2 U
*5. *L B2 L2 R D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' B R' D B2 F2 L' D L' D U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' R' F2 L B U L F' D2 R U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 U
*2. *D2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B' L2 R2 D' B' L2 B' F
*3. *F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U' L2 R B D2 L2 B' L' B' D F R
*4. *D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U F L' B2 U' R' D L B2 R B'
*5. *D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D' L B' U' L2 U L2 R' F' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L' D R2 F D' R' F' D' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R2 U R' F R' F2 R U
*3. *U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' R D2 L' D' R2 U2 L' D R
*4. *D' L2 F2 Rw2 R2 B Fw2 R2 B' Fw2 D U L' B' L2 R2 U2 Fw D F2 D2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw Fw2 F Rw2 B' Fw' Rw Fw L' Fw2 F' U Fw R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F2 R' U F2 U R F' U' R
*3. *F2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' B' U2 L2 U' F' U2 F D R'
*4. *F2 D Fw' D' U' R2 Uw2 L R' B' Fw' L Rw2 D' Rw2 D2 R' U R2 Fw Rw Fw2 R2 D Fw2 L2 B' Uw R B' F R2 Fw2 L2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw R U'
*5. *L Rw' B' U' R D' Fw' L2 Uw B' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw B2 Lw' R' Dw Lw Rw2 R D' B' Uw U' L B' Bw' Rw2 D2 F' L Lw Rw2 R' U' Bw Dw2 L' Uw' Bw' R2 Dw' R Uw' Lw' D' Dw Uw' B2 Bw' Fw F Uw2 F L' Fw' R2 B2 Bw
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U'
*3:* F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' F2 U2 R' B D R' D' B2 U
*4:* F B2 U' L2 D L2 U' L D' Uw L2 F' L' Uw B2 U B' Uw2 D' Fw' D' Fw' B Uw Fw2 F' L' U2 R Rw2 B' D2 B2 D' U2 B2 Fw R2 Uw2 D'
*5:* Dw B' R2 L Lw B2 R' Lw' U D2 Rw F Uw2 Lw Uw' R Lw' Fw' U R D' Rw U' L' Rw2 U R2 Fw U' Dw Uw2 B2 Lw R Uw' U F2 Rw' F' Bw' U' Bw2 D' F' Bw' Rw2 U' Uw L Rw2 B Dw' D2 Uw' F Bw2 D R2 Lw2 Dw'
*6:* 3U 3R2 F' 2L' F 2B2 3F2 2F' 2U' U2 D B' R2 F' 3R' L' U 2F2 L2 3F' 2B' 2R' 3U 2U' F' D R2 U 2B 2L' 3R2 3F' 2D 3F' 3U' B2 2U U2 2D' D2 B U D' 2L2 D' 2B L' U2 2D2 3R' 3F' 3U' 2F2 D F' 2D 3U2 2L' U' 3U2 2B' 2F B2 2U' L' 2U U' R' 3U' 2U 3F2 2L2 B D' F2 3F' 2D2 U 2L' 2F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* R' F' U' R2 U' F R2 U F
*3:* L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L U R2 F U2 B L2 R2 D' L' 
*4:* Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Rw' U' F' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' R2 Rw2 D Fw2 U2 Rw' F' B L' Uw2 B' L Rw' F2 U' D Uw Fw Uw' L2 F2 Fw U' Uw Rw2 R' L Fw'
*5:* D L2 D' L U Bw2 B L2 Fw R' U Dw L Bw2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 U' Dw' Uw Rw2 B' Dw Fw' L2 Fw U2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 L2 B' Dw F' U' Uw' Dw' F' B2 L Fw' Bw2 Rw' F D2 B' Lw' F2 Dw' Bw' Lw' D2 L R2 Lw Dw2 L' Bw' Rw' Fw
*6:* 3F' 2U' U' 2D2 2L2 2U2 L' U' 2L2 B' R' 2R L2 2D' 3U' F2 2U B' 2R' 2D L' R2 F' 2D2 F' 3R R 3U' F2 2R2 U 3F2 2R2 U D2 F 2D2 3R D2 2D 2B2 U B U L F2 2B U' 3U' 2F' 3U' U2 R' 3F F2 2B 2F' D 2F' 3F2 F D 2F2 B' 2D' 2R' F 2B2 2F2 2L2 2F' 2U2 B' 2B' 2U' D R2 L 2U2 R2
*7:* 2U 2F2 B' R2 2B2 2R2 2U F 2F2 3D2 2U' 3F' 3D' 2D 2R B' 3D2 2B R' 3R' D' 2B 3R 2D2 D' F' 2F2 3B2 R F2 R2 3U2 2B2 F' 3F' 2R' 3F2 D 3R' B 2F' 3D' 2U B' 3D2 3U U2 3F2 F 2B L U2 2R2 2B' 2U2 2F 3F D2 3U' 3B' 2D' 2U2 3U2 3L2 2R' 2F2 3F' 2U 3L 2F2 3B' L' 2B' R' 3B' 2L 3B D2 R' L2 3F B2 U' 2D 3R 2R 2F' 2L F2 3R 2F2 3B2 F 2D 3R 3L2 2L2 3D' 2R2 F

*Mini Guildford
2:* F2 R2 F U' R' F R2 U' F U'
*3:* R F L B' R2 U F L D F' U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2
*4:* R D B R2 Rw L' Uw' R2 Fw' Uw U' L Fw R2 D2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 U2 L2 Rw' U Rw' F' Fw R' U' D F Rw' Fw F' L2 U F' R' L2 B Rw2 U2
*5:* Lw' Dw' Rw Fw R U2 Fw B L' R2 Rw' F' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw' Lw2 D' Dw2 R Bw' Dw' L2 Bw B Uw2 Dw2 D R B Uw' R F2 B Lw2 Fw L' Fw Bw' L2 D Uw2 Fw' B Uw2 F2 R' Fw Uw L Uw' R' D2 Rw2 D2 F2 B Rw2 Fw2 L
*OH:* L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' U' F2 L F' D' B' U L2 F'
*Clock:* UR4+ DR4+ DL4- UL4+ U3+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D3+ L1+ ALL2-
*Mega:* R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
*Pyra:* U' R U B' L' R' L' R' l r' b u' 
*Skewb:* L' R' U' B R' U R L U
*Square-1:* (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (-2, -1) / (0, -3) / 


*Clock*
1. UR3+ DR1- DL4- UL2- U4- R5- D6+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL6+ DR DL UL
2. UR4- DR1- DL1+ UL4- U2- R3- D0+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R1+ D4- L0+ ALL2+ DL
3. UR5- DR1- DL3+ UL2+ U4+ R3+ D2+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2- R0+ D3- L3- ALL4- UL
4. UR2+ DR4+ DL6+ UL3+ U3- R2+ D4- L0+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R3- D2- L0+ ALL4+ UR
5. UR5+ DR5- DL1- UL5+ U1+ R1+ D5- L1- ALL6+ y2 U2- R2+ D0+ L4- ALL2- DR
*Kilominx:
1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2.* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*3.* R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4.* R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5* . R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U L R' B U' L' B l' r' b
*2. *U R' L' U B U L' l b u'
*3. *U' L R' U' L R U L B l r' b u'
*4. *R' L U' L' B' L' R' B' l r' u'
*5. *R' U' B' L R' B L U' B b' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, -4) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 4) /
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R D L' U R D R U' D' U'
*2. *U D' R D' U R' L' U' R' U'
*3. *L' D U' R' U' L R U' D' U'
*4. *U D U R' D' R L D U' D' U'
*5. *R D L U' U U D' R' U' D' U'


----------



## Lili Martin (Apr 11, 2017)

2x2 : 10.42, (8.17), 11.15, (21.29), 8.66 = 10.08
3x3 : (27.88), 34.32, 37.79, (41.98), 32.88 = 35.00
4x4 : 2:23.75, (2:42.05), 2:16.19,2:14.96, (2:01.21) = 2:18.30
5x5 : 3:56.49, (4:21.57),3:59.23, 4:12.96, (3:49.41) = 4:02.89
6x6 : (7:20.22), 7:27.77, 7:46.90,7:38.05, (8:21.32) = 7:37.57
OH : 1:24.51, (2:21.42), 1:34.84, (1:18.77), 1:48.55 = 1:35.97
FMC : 45
MTS : 3:47.14,3:24.13, (3:10.65), (3:58.12),3:31.84 = 3:34.37
relay 2-4 : 2:57.97
relay 2-5 : 7:25.44
relay 2-6 : 14:52.88
Mini Guildford : 19:12.26
clock : (54.13), 40.16,39.16, 45.32, (38.63) = 41.55
kilominx : 1:46.40, 1:40.18, 1:35.45, (1:48.13), (1:29.00) = 1:40.68
megaminx : 4:24.26, 4:25.27, 4:49.93, (5:23.94), (3:53.27) = 4:33.15
pyraminx : 25.14, (24.00), 28.60, 25.76, (38.78) = 26.50
square-1 : (1:43.65), 2:51.24, 2:16.51, (3:22.62), 2:39.02 = 2:35.59
skewb : 13.38, 11.31, 11.87, (14.71), (8.14) = 12.19



Spoiler: FMC 



D L B L’ B U2 B2 L F L’ U F U’ F U’ F’ U R F2 R’ F2 L’ F’ L F D’ F2 D F’ R F R’ D’ L’ F’ L F D F D R F R’ F’ D’

x' B L U L' U F2 U2 // cross (7/7)
x2 y2 R U R' F U F' // F2L (6/13)
U F U' F' // F2L (4/17)
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // F2L (7/24)
U B' U2 B U' L U L' // F2L (8/32)
y2 F' L' U' L U F U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/45)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 11, 2017)

2x2: 2.61 2.66 3.12 4.69 2.66 = 2.82 Good
3x3: 9.37 10.38 14.24 10.29 14.31 = 11.64 AAAARRRRRRGH
4x4: 49.15 51.94 47.28 41.95 46.73 = 47.73
5x5: 1:40.79 1:31.99 1:43.33 1:37.25 1:49.89 = 1:40.46
6x6: 3:40.16 3:36.03 3:19.27 3:18.84 3:28.10
7x7: 5:55.22 5:25.44 6:06.35 6:20.56 5:40.56 = 5:54.05
3x3 OH: 18.06 14.17 22.92 20.77 23.76 = 20.59 OOOH 14 SINGLE
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF IM SO BAAAAAAAD!!!
2-4: 1:04.18
2-5:
Square-1: 31.13 20.77 1:10.74 34.77 20.70 = 28.90 I love how I got that counting 20
Skewb: 10.09 7.67 11.26 10.26 6.36 = 9.34
Megaminx: 1:35.51 1:47.74 1:41.14 1:58.71 1:42.66 = 1:43.85
Kilominx: 38.87 44.95 47.66 46.43 50.79 = 46.35
Pyraminx:


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 11, 2017)

*2x2x2*: (17.64), 12.81, (11.47), 11.72, 12.92 = 12.49

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *13:09.84*; 10.06, 35.21, 1:55.35, 3:49.15, 6:40.06 Meh. Bad 5x5.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:17.75, 1:14.27, DNF(2:27.09) = *1:14.27

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:25.39), DNF(12:16.12), DNF(6:10.95) = *DNF *I should practice more. Maybe

*Square-1*: (1:11.14), 1:36.63, 1:42.34, 1:44.14+, (1:59.43) = *1:41.04

3x3x3*: (28.95), (42.94), 29.36, 35.00, 30.09 = *31.49*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 11, 2017)

2x2 : (4.14), 5.05, 4.58, (5.10), 4.90 = 4.84
3x3 : (11.61), 14.92, (16.69), 16.41, 15.74 = 15.69
4x4 : 49.74, (56.85), (46.59), 47.33, 50.85 = 49.31
5x5 : (1:24.36), 1:29.06, (1:51.09), 1:43.29, 1:24.75 = 1:32.37
6x6 : (2:49.38), 2:49.61, 2:49.63, (2:53.72), 2:50.57 = 2:49.94
7x7 : 3:56.18, 3:55.85, 3:59.59, (4:08.31), (3:55.51) = 3:57.21
2BLD : 34.63, 44.39, 48.34 = 34.63
3BLD : 2:22.49, DNF (2:06.34), 1:50.85 = 1:50.85
4BLD : DNF (15:54), 15:38, 12:47 = 12:47
5BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (40.01), (29.89), 35.23, 37.18, 35.29 = 35.90
3x3 WF : 4:40.16, (3:55.75), (5:23.17), 4:27.54, 4:38.95 = 4:35.55
MTS : 41.73, (39.85), (45.28), 40.39, 43.51 = 41.88
2-4 Relay : 1:15.60
2-5 Relay : 3:00.97
2-6 Relay : 5:53.96
2-7 Relay : 9:56.19
Mini Guildford : 6:16.42
Clock : 17.90, 16.84, 16.60, (15.92), (DNF(18.39)) = 17.11
Kilominx : 39.83, (41.23), 40.42, 39.97, (34.83) = 40.07
Megaminx : 1:31.71, 1:32.65, (1:25.01), (1:33.70), 1:30.69 = 1:31.68
Pyraminx : 6.25, 5.62, (6.73), 4.96, (4.59) = 5.61
Square-1 : 22.11, 21.86, 23.76, (21.64), (29.11) = 22.58
Skewb : (9.94), 7.20, 7.08, 6.69, (5.74) = 6.99


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 11, 2017)

*3x3 *20.02, 17.48, (22.66), 20.12, (16.88) *= 19.21 *// This was great, I just failed some algorithms and felt a little nervous, but going the right way
*2x2 *(7.18), (4.77), 5.40, 4.83, 5.36 *= 5.20
4x4 *1:28.39, (1:40.05), 1:37.47, 1:32.60, (1:26.53) *= 1:32.82
5x5 *3:55.85, 3:53.79, 4:03.95, (3.48.86), (4:21.30) *= 3:57.86

Pyra *9.60, (6.98), (10.82), 10.18, 9.50 *= 9.76
Sq-1 *39.84, 42.50, (32.03), 39.13, (44.82) *= 40.49 *// Worse every week
*Skewb *(12.14), 9.63, 9.65, (8.98), 9.59 *= 9.62 *// Counting times were within 0.06 XD

*2-4 1:40.82 *// Woww, pb by 25 secs. I could always do 4x4 this well.
*2-5 6:12.17*

*2BLD **37.47*, DNF (45.31), 1:08.57 // Of course I didn't again know my color scheme and put in a twisted piece in the second one. But, first was the easiest scramble ever...
*3BLD *DNF (3:31.96), DNF (2:50.64), DNF (2:23.00) // Second would have been pb, third would have been pb by little more. I think both had that one stupid lockup which caused that I didn't know whether the turn happened or not. And... the last one had it IN THE VERY LAST ALGORITHM. Not particularly nice feeling when I took the blindfold off and realised that. I think it's time to stop dnf:ing. 

*OH *(51.49), 46.18 (37.92), 46.11, 49.66 *= 47.32*

*MTS *(3:43.45), 2:32.84, 2:27.08, 2:34.87, (2:07.17) *= 2:31.60*

*FMC 46 *// Again not very good, luckily I found all corners solved after f2l




Spoiler



*F * R2 B’ R2 B’ U’ B 2x2x2*

*L2 U’ F’ U F2 L2 pseudo 2x2x3*

*F’ L’ F’ L2 D’ L’ D F’ last f2l pair*

*L’ R F R’ L F’  f2l-1 (inverse)*

*L’ premove for 2x2x3 (inverse)*

*Insertions:*

** F’ R2 L2 ** B L B’ L2 R2 F L’*

*** U R2 L2 D’ L2 D L2 R2 U’ L2*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2017)

2BLD: *21.54, *43.40, DNF
3BLD: 1:27.09, 1:27.62*, 1:04.85*
4BLD: 8:17.53 (so slow), 5:56.49* , 5:17:99 *
5BLD: 12:58 , *12:25 *, 17:18 (errors during memo, rememo 11+)
Good 2-5 bld, only one dnf (in 2bld which really does not count)
6BLD: DNF [33:21/17:42] not close
7BLD: DNF [60:00:11/38:23] not close
Multi: 9/11 in 56:33 [40:14] forgot one letter pair and just did not solve edges on onother ??

3x3: 32.15, 42.51, 34.02, 35.52, 34.45
4x4: 2:45.08, 2:15.45, 1:53.08, 2:04.13, 2:18.75
5x5: 3:57.26, 4:00.54, 3:34.29, 3:48.94, 3:43.50
6x6: 7:33.55, 7:24.36, 7:24.34, 8:11.48, 7:56.94
7x7: 12:23. 14:35, 12:34, 12:51, 12:03

Skewb: 27.97, 27.95, 16.00, 27.94, 17.34 // 3 within 0.03


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 11, 2017)

222: 7.10, (6.03), 6.10, (8.74), 7.27 = 6.83
333: (24.76), 19.69, (19.00), 24.29, 21.76 = 21.92 // lol oops
444: 1:07.87, (1:07.87), 55.06, (54.41), 1:00.04 = 1:01.00 // misrecognised a G perm in the second solve and did PLL parity twice
555: (2:00.46), (2:27.38), 2:17.94, 2:17.71, 2:19.43 = 2:18.36
777: 6:39.56, (7:01.70), 6:25.29, (5:36.60), 6:46.87 = 6:37.24
2-3-4 relay: 1:22.99 // recognised wrong CLL on the 222, but otherwise a good time
2-3-4-5 relay: 4:07.43
OH: (26.19), 37.40, 32.27, 34.24, (42.85) = 34.64 // corner twist on the second solve :V :V :V
Feet: (2:54.32), (4:33.12), 3:36.63, 4:17.94, 3:39.78 = 3:51.45
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Megaminx: (3:02.99), 2:53.69, 2:49.52, (2:36.10+), 2:39.03 = 2:47.42
Square-1: (57.34), 43.99, 44.94, 47.07, (43.82) = 45.34
FMC: 28


Spoiler: FMC



D2 R' B' R B2 F' L F' L' B F' L F L F' B' U B U' L' U' L U L U' B L F

D2 R' B' R B' // pseudo222 (5/5)
(F' L' B' U) // 223 (4/9)
F' L F' L' F' L F L F' // F2L + pair (9/18)
B' U B U' L' U' L U L // block comm; AB3C (9/27)

Saw that I could cancel into Niklas to finish off the corners (33 moves total), but I had a bit of time to spare.

Skeleton: D2 R' B' R B' F' L @ F' L' F' L F L F' B' U B U' L' U' L U L U' B L F
@ = L' B' L F' L' B L F // 3-cycle (8−7/28)

Paid off quite well.  Found in 51 minutes.


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 11, 2017)

*Skewb: *(3.98), 8.98, 4.72, (9.89), 8.62 = *7.45
3x3: *21.44, 22.21, 25.61, (19.91), (31.84) = *23.09
OH: *(1:04.44), 46.49, (39.48), 41.38, 46.37 = *44.75
4x4*: (1:38.57), 1:30.07, (1:25.76), 1:27.31, 1:36.61 = *1:31.34
2x2*: 15.52, 9.41, (17.34), 8.09, (6.95) = *11.01
Square one*: (20.15), (DNF), 47.20, 41.47, 32.98 = *40.55
2BLD: *44.03, 43.31, 1:06.04 = *43.31
Pyraminx: *(13.27), 16.48, 26.00, 14.93, (38.88) = *19.14
Feet*: 2:32.32, 2:27.51, (1:48.63), 2:16.35, (2:39.13) = *2:25.40
3BLD*: 3:40.79, DNF (3:08.21), DNS = *3:40.79
MTS: *(3:18.63), (DNF), 6:01.21, 4:00.79, 3:58.40 = *4:40.14
2-3-4: 1:58.50
2-3-4-5: 6:29.64
2-3-4-5-6: DNF *(Would have been about 16:00. I rage quit when I messed up 6x6 parity twice...)
*Clock: *26.50, 20.55, (DNF), (20.05), 21.07 = *22.71
Kilominx: *2:09.02, 2:17.32, 1:38.44, (1:29.95), (3:17.51)* = 2:01.60
FMC: 28
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



R' B' R B' L2 F2 L2 U' F U2 R U' R' U2 L' U R U' L U2 R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 L' B

R' B' R B' // pseudo-222 (4/4)
L2 F2 L2 // pseudo-223 (3/7)
(B' L) // 223 (2/9)
(F2 U2 F R' F2 R) // pseudo-f2l-1 (6/15)
U' F // F2L-1 (2/17)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // L3C (8/25)

Skeleton: R' B' R B' L2 F2 L2 U' F U2 R U' R' U' * R U *R2* F2 R F' U2 F2 L' B [24 -- R' cancelled with (R) to give the bolded *R2*]

Insert at *:
U' L' U R U' L U R' (4/28)

I'm pleased with this for 3 reasons:

I think it equals my PB.
It was the first time I ever tried using EO as a first step. Didn't lead anywhere, but I tried it. 
I found both of the optimal insertions that IF found.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 12, 2017)

2x2: (7.10), (3.93), 4.24, 5.05, 4.29 = 4.53
3x3: 13.04, 11.56, (11.47), 12.06, (13.14) = 12.22 // Note1
4x4: 52.62, (45.61), (1:00.62), 50.90, 53.24 = 52.25
5x5: 1:45.06, (1:55.84),1:53.35, (1:40.34), 1:50.15 = 1:49.52 // bad
3BLD: DNF, 5:12.01, DNF = 5:12.01


note1:


Spoiler



For the first solve I used a CStimer Scramble. I accidentally did the first solvscramble and then went on to continue using CS timer scrambles as I forgot after that I was doing the weekly comp. If you feel like it should be considered DNF or DNS, thats fine with me. (the time with the original scramble was a 10.14 with would have made a sub 12 Ao5 )


----------



## G2013 (Apr 12, 2017)

2x2x2 2.60 ao5
1. 3.60
2. 2.66
3. 3.02
4. 2.09
5. 2.11

3x3x3 9.32 ao5 WTFFF
1. 8.06 goddamn easy solve (PLL skip too)
2. 9.28
3. 7.55 ANOTHER PLL SKIP DAFUCK
4. 10.61
5. 12.12

4x4x4 44.44 super ugly avg XD
1. 48.04
2. 43.91
3. 38.75
4. 44.69
5. 44.73

5x5x5 1:41.91
1. 1:38.97 hoya
2. 1:38.49 yau
3. 1:34.51 hoya
4. 1:48.33 yau
5. 1:49.23 yau

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 1:01.98
2. ~4
3. ~12
4. ~45

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay 2:36.84
2. ~2
3. ~10
4. ~43
5. ~1:40

2x2x2 Blindfolded 9.79 single DNF mo3
1. 7.79+2=9.79 memo 5.92 (onelook)
2. DNF(8.72) onelook
3. 10.57+2=12.57 memo 9.25 onelook.

3x3x3 Blindfolded DNF single DNF mean (I suck!)
1. DNF(37.94) didn't do parity XD
2. DNF(39.35) 2 flipped edges
3. DNF(47.55) idk

4x4x4 Blindfolded DNF single DNF mean:
1. DNF(6:05) 3 wings 2 corners wtf why do I err on corners. But it's good that I got centers right using full comms!
2. DNF(4:08.304) 2 corners unsolved.... I forgot to "close" the cycle :'( would have been PB
3. DNF(4:44) really DNFed on this one because they started talking to me :'( had I got it, it would have been PB too. I feel I'm gonna beat it this week

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. DNF (13:33 memo 6:02, 14 pieces wrong)
2. DNF (16:59.74 memo 8:00.72, 14 pieces wrong again)
3.

PyraMinx 6.58 ao5
1. 5.67
2. 7.53
3. 8.00
4. 5.72
5. 6.48

Square-1 50.47 ao5 XD
1. 50.19 woops
2. 48.91
3. 45.16
4. 1:02.76
5. 52.32


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2017)

*3x3x3:*
Avg: 10.99 //Should have been better
1. 8.99 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U2 F U R' U F L' U' F U2 R' //lolcross
2. 15.18 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R B' D B' F' L' U F2 U2 B2 
3. 12.12 F2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' R2 D' R' D2 L U2 B' F2 R B2 L' 
4. 10.56 B' U2 R' U B R2 F B2 D' L' F' R2 U L2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 
5. 10.30 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U F U F2 R' F D' B U2 B D R2


----------



## arbivara (Apr 12, 2017)

2x2x2: (15.78) (9.45) 10.57 11.64 11.59 = *11.27* // meh
3x3x3: (22.79) (31.46) 28.96 28.79 28.64 = *28.80* // ok avg, <3 single
4x4x4: 3:52.37 (5:45.78) 4:05.54 4:11.85 (3:29.32) = *4:03.25* // meh(2)
2BLD: 57.21 (1:30.14) (DNF) = *57.21* // Yes!, my first sub 1'
OH: (58.55) 49.08 55.77 (44.78) 52.07 = *52.31* // left handed
WF: (4:47.57) (2:52.35) 3:59.08 4:32.49 3:03.69 = *3:51.75* // two good singles
FM: *29* // full solution in spoiler bellow. Sub 30: this is great!



Spoiler: FMC



(*R F' L' D2 B) // EO + 2 PAIRS
(D' R' D') // 1X2X3 + PAIR
(U2 R2 D' R) // 2X2X3 + 3 PAIRS
(D F2 D') // F2L-1
(U L U' L' U L' U'@) // AB4C
insertions:
* - R F' L' F R' F' L F // solves 1 corner
@ - L' D' L U L' D L U' // solves all remaing corners
Final solution:
L' D' L U L' D L2 U' L U L' U' D F2 D' R' D R2 U2 D R D B' D2 F R' F' L F


----------



## DuLe (Apr 12, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *37*



Spoiler: Solution



*R' B' R' B2 L F' L2 B' U2 R' F' B U2 F B' R' B R' B U' B2 U' R' B' R' B U' B' D B U B' D' B R U B'*

Premoves: U B'
R' B' R' B2 // 2x2x1
L F' L2 // 2x2x2
B' U2 * B // 2x2x3
R' B U' B2 U' // F2L-1
R' B' R' B // F2L
U' B' D B U B' D' B R // OLL
* R' F' B U2 F B' R' // PLL (U-perm)


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 13, 2017)

3x3x3: 14.42, 17.91, 14.04, (17.96), (13.02) = 15.46
BLEHHHHHHHHHH! 1-3-5 decent, but a counting 17 why
Megaminx: (1:17.84), 1:29.27, 1:27.92, (1:32.15), 1:19.81 = 1:25.67
First was a PLL I knew, second and third had that one bad cpll, and the last had a decent LL. Meh, bad average
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 39


Spoiler: Solution



L' D R2 F D' R' F' D' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2

x2 U2 F' U2 R' D' B' D2 L D L2 D2 R L' U L R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 B L' B' R' B L B U R L' B2 L R' U B2 U' = 39 Moves

x2
U2 F' U2 R' D' B' // EO, 6
D2 L D L2 D2 // XLine + Blocks, 5
R L' U L R2 U R U' R2 U' // More Blocks, 10
R2 B L' B' R' B L // COLL, 7
B U R L' B2 L R' U B2 U' // EPLL, 10


----------



## muchacho (Apr 13, 2017)

*2x2*: 7.81, (5.46), (9.96), 6.83, 6.59 = *7.08*
*3x3*: 21.74, (22.80), (16.99), 17.44, 19.80 = *19.66
3x3OH*: 35.70, 34.59, 35.21, (37.21), (34.04) = *35.16
4x4*: (1:46.67), 1:58.22, 1:47.95, 1:49.44, (2:13.87) = *1:51.87
2-4 Relay*: *3:12.45*


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 13, 2017)

*5. *R D L U' U U D' R' U' D' U'

This skewb scrambler is awesome


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 13, 2017)

*2x2: *(3.75), 2.37, 2.62, (2.00), 2.68 = *2.56
2BLD: *DNF, 8.65, DNF = *8.65
Megaminx: *58.94, (54.55), 54.77, (1:07.98), 58.81 = *57.51
Square-1: *(19.47), 17.91, 17.00, (13.00), 18.51 = *17.81*


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 13, 2017)

Probably all I have time for this week.

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, 5:01.94, DNF = *5:01.94
5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Times were 10:17, 15:03, 10:27. All close-ish. Still chasing the first sub-10.
*Multi-BLD*: *14/20* in *60:00.00*
Forgot two cubes, otherwise would have had 15/20 within the hour (one forgotten cube had a mistake anyway).


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 13, 2017)

2x2: (6.93), (3.48), 3.88, 5.46, 4.86 = 4.73
3x3: 14.19, 14.60, 14.47, (16.81), (13.23) = 14.42
4x4: 48.62, 53.29, 58.38, (1:00.73), (48.31) = 53.43
5x5: (1:39.95), 1:44.87, (1:55.34), 1:40.45, 1:45.54 = 1:43.62
6x6: 3:23.39, (3:14.22), (4:01.40), 3:41.07, 3:34.11 = 3:32.86
7x7: 5:36.24, 5:13.85, (5:09.99), (5:39.46), 5:20.30 = 5:23.46
2x2 BLD: 37.32, 29.23, DNF = 29.23
3x3 BLD: 2:40.67, 2:21.26, DNF = 2:21.26
4x4 BLD: DNF, 12:52, DNS
5x5 BLD: DNS
Multi BLD: 6/8 (45:05)
3x3 OH: 25.86, (31.64), 26.65, (23.71), 25.43 = 25.98
3x3 WF: (1:39.34), (1:04.90), 1:15.74, 1:11.03, 1:24.62 = 1:17.13
3x3 MTS: (1:35.92), 1:31.05, 1:34.42, (1:24.99), 1:28.75 = 1:31.40
FMC: 48
2-4 Relay: 1:16.67
2-5 Relay: 3:18.11
2-6 Relay: 7:04.76
2-7 Relay: 13:41.02
Mini Guildford: 6:52.03
Clock: 15.90, 15.78, (19.69), 16.91, (14.84) = 16.20
Kilominx: (31.49), 34.71, 32.26, 33.80, (40.14) = 33.59
Megaminx: 1:22.29, (1:15.68), 1:33.42, 1:23.98, (1:34.73) = 1:26.56
Pyraminx: 5.37, 6.17, 7.00, 5.05, 9.98 = 6.18
Square-1: 30.94, (26.33), 30.76, (33.68), 28.33 = 30.01
Skewb: (11.43), 7.31, (5.92), 7.62, 7.26 = 7.40


----------



## FinnTheCuber102 (Apr 14, 2017)

2x2: (7.43), (5.03), 6.77, 5.95, 5.24 = 5.99 Average

3x3: 14.98, 16.15, 15.87, (14.53), (16.97) + 15.67 Average

3x3 One Handed: (42.50), 38.16, (30.77), 39.93, 36.22 = 38.10 Average

Skewb: (12.42), 10.67, 8.56, 8.39, (7.15) = 9.21 Average D:


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 15, 2017)

*2x2x2 *5.10, 4.93, (4.07), (5.29), 4.08 = 4.70 average

*3x3x3* (8.92), 13.90, (18.27), 10.86, 10.50 = 11.75 average

*4x4x4* (46.49), (1:00.49), 56.60, 51.82, 50.91 = 53.11 average

*5x5x5* (1:31.26), 1:39.89, 1:37.70, 1:45.41, (1:48.96) = 1:41.00 average

*6x6x6* (4:06.42), (3:13.23), 3:15.91, 3:32.03, 3:21.06 = 3:23.00 average

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, 19.82, DNF

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, 10:24.02
// PB by 4:30!  Unfortunately, the first DNF would've been my first sub-10 ever, but I was off by 3 edges because I forgot the word "fat" in my memo. 

*3x3x3 One Handed* 32.32, (25.39), (35.04), 29.85, 27.16 = 29.78 average

*3x3x3 With Feet* 47.32, (51.85), 45.84, (44.83), 50.49 = 47.88 average

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* 1:07.21

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* 2:58.56

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay: *6:35.89

*Mini Guildford* 5:46.41

*Clock* (DNF), 16.54, 13.90, (13.50), 13.65 = 14.70 average
*
Kilominx* (23.88), 27.40, 30.80, 29.48, (32.72) = 29.23 average
*
MegaMinx* 1:33.08), 1:05.45, (1:05.34), 1:14.27, 1:07.77 = 1:09.16 average

*PyraMinx *(4.34), 4.01, 3.08, (2.99), 3.43 = 3.51 average

*Square-1* 20.43, (23.27), (17.67), 19.61, 20.08 = 20.04 average

*Skewb *6.06, (6.96), 6.19, 5.97, (5.50) = 6.07 average


----------



## João Santos (Apr 15, 2017)

*Mega: 2:14.54
Times: *2:10.58, (2:02.00), 2:18.27, 2:14.78, (DNF)

*Pyra: 6.87
Times: *(6.50), 6.56, (9.25), 7.20, 6.86

*Skewb: 6.13
Times: *(8.84), 8.22, 4.10, (2.90), 6.07


----------



## The Blockhead (Apr 16, 2017)

*2x2: 6.69*
1) 8.14
2) 5.55
3) 5.22
 4) 10.17
 5) 6.38

*3x3: 25.81*
1) 25.16
2) 27.54
 3) 24.27
 4) 36.06
 5) 24.73

*4x4: 1:51.76*
1) 1:46.27
2) DNF
 3) 1:47.68
4) 2:01.33
 5) 1:37.65

*5x5: 3:04.64*
1) 3:10.24
2) 3:42.88+
 3) 3:22.78
4) 2:34.23
 5) 2:40.92

*6x6: 5:41.19*
1) 5:31.93
2) 5:39.03
 3) 5:18.79
 4) 5:53.16
 5) 6:17.39

*7x7: 8:01.91*
1) 8:19.19
2) 7:52.45
3) 7:54.09
4) DNF
 5) 7:30.25

*3x3 OH: 1:24.32*
 1) 1:05.79
 2) 1:25.59
 3) 1:24.18
4) 1:23.69
5) 1:25.11

*2x2 - 4x4: 2:34.98*

*2x2 - 5x5: 5:36.29*

*2x2 - 6x6: 11:01.02*

*2x2 - 7x7: 18:56.23*

*Kilominx: 1:22.31*
1) 1:28.45
2) 1:20.88
 3) DNF
 4) 1:17.62
 5) 1:13.89

*Megaminx: 3:03.15*
1) 2:58.29
2) 3:09.12
3) 3:15.53
4) 2:53.77
 5) 3:02.04

*Pyraminx: 16.55*
1) 15.18
 2) 18.29
 3) 14.43
 4) 16.53
5) 17.94

*Skewb: 13.78*
1) 11.10
 2) 14.12
 3) 18.58
 4) 11.95
5) 15.29


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 16, 2017)

*2x2: 6.26*
1. 6.19
2. 6.11
3. 6.45
4. (7.46)
5. (5.65)
*
3x3: 17.02*
1. (14.33)
2. 16.57
3. 17.46
4. (17.54)
5. 17.00

*
4x4: 1:23.10*
1. 1:20.64
2. (1:40.57)
3. (1:14.16)
4. 1:25.80
5. 1:22.84

*
3x3OH: 42.98*
1. (52.66) 
2. 42.15 
3. (39.40) 
4. 46.69 
5. 40.09
*
Pyraminx: 8.52*
1. 8.27 
2. 8.73 
3. 8.54 
4. (9.20) 
5. (6.39)

*Skewb: 19.60*
1. 20.76 
2. (15.60) 
3. 17.74 
4. (34.57) 
5. 20.29

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:09.71*


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 17, 2017)

3x3 (15.07), 18.15, (19.89), 17.51, 16.30 = 17.32


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 17, 2017)

2x2: (4.82), 6.20, 7.52, (11.94), 6.67 = 6.80. 

Analysis: Flopped the solves a lot, very inconsistent. Cube was Yuxin White.

3x3: (20.97), (28.33), 26.56, 23.62, 24.33 = 24.84. 

Analysis: Normal times. The 20 could've been sub 20 but thats okay. 
Cube was a Valk 3.

4x4: (2:21.83), (1:40.77),1:57.20, 2:16.11, 1:42.04 = 1:58.45. 

Analysis: Normal times. Inconsistent. The 1:42 could've been PB if I didn't mess up edge pairing. Cube was a Qiyi Wuque.

2-3-4 Relay: 2:24
2 - 4.37
3 - 33.02
4 - 1:47.24

Analysis: 2 was a easy solve, 3 I messed up on cross causing the whole solve to spiral, and 4 was a nice smooth solve with good look ahead. Other than the 3, this was a good relay time. Cubes were the same used above.

Pyra: 12.81, (10.48), (17.04), 15.45, 12.02 = 13.43

Analysis: Not super surprised at all, because I barely practice Pyra. But these times could have been better. Cube is X-Man Bell

Skewb: (8.52 DNF), 15.57, 14.80, 12.42, (9.47) = 14.26

Analysis: The first solve was cringe, I dropped the cube and it stopped the timer. Rest solves normal. wtf is 5th scramble, 2 Us and then a U'. Cube is Moyu Ball Bearing Skewb


----------



## RyuKagamine (Apr 17, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 51.05 55.97 DNF =51.05/mo3 Fail 
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF DNF =DNF
3x3x3 With feet: 2:36.58 (4:52.71) 3:14.74 3:06.54 (2:22.80) =2:59.29
234 Relay: 2:26.82/4x4 NP 
2345 Relay: 6:04.70/4x4 DP 
2-6 Relay: 11:51.93
2-7 Relay: 20:22.54
Mini Guildford: 13:35.75/Sq1 
Clock: (DNF[15.17]) 15.42 15.43 18.79 (13.99) =16.55/Single PB,1st: ALL1+ over 
Megaminx: 2:45.59 (2:43.11) 2:59.68 (4:18.21) 2:49.67 =2:51.65
Pyraminx: 16.92 18.43 (13.66) (DNF) 15.00 =16.79/4th L3E Error 
Square-1: 1:32.00 1:17.27 (1:10.86) 1:23.62 (1:39.83) =1:24.30
Skewb: 19.41 13.76 (12.99) (DNF) 39.59 =24.26/4th Corner POP


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 17, 2017)

*3x3 - 34.19*

1. (29.50) 
2. (38.64) 
3. 31.52 
4. 37.03 
5. 34.02

*2x2 - 9.05
*
1. 8.78 
2. 9.56 
3. (11.89) 
4. (6.94) 
5. 8.81


----------



## Jacck (Apr 17, 2017)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay: 12:07.48
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay: 20:47.44


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2017)

3x3: 9.19, 13.45, 10.89, 14.06, 11.51 = 11.95
2x2: 4.34, 3.90, 3.59, 6.12, 3.24 = 3.94
OH: 25.15, 19.48, 25.38, 22.96, 23.02 = 23.71
Feet: 40.28, 45.15, 37.30, 49.28, 34.05 = 40.91
Pyra: 5.92, 6.26, 4.68, 4.53, 6.87 = 5.62
Skewb: 7.49, 4.72, 6.33, 52.22, 8.06 = 7.29


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 17, 2017)

> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*



y no 5bld


----------



## guusrs (Apr 17, 2017)

FMC: 25


Spoiler: FMC



L R2 D R F' L2 B L B' L R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L F' L' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L 

explanation:
EO: L R2 D (3)
block & pair: R F' (5)
switch to inverse with premoves (F R' D' R2 L'): 
223-block+EO+pair: L' F2 R F2 R2 (5+5)
switch to normal scramble with premoves (R2 F2 R' F2 L)
223-block+EO+pair: L R2 D R F' (5+5)
F2L-1: L2 B L B' (9+5)
3 edges left: L @ D2 F L F' L' D2 (16+5)
at @ insert R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' D2, 4 moves cancel

I love such insertions !


----------



## Bogdan (Apr 17, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 7.10, 5.42, (7.44), 6.25, (5.17)-> *6.26
3x3x3:* 19.04, 18.35, 15.79, (20.37), (15.16)-> *17.73
4x4x4:* 1:23.05, (1:05.70), (1:24.17), 1:17.34, 1:07.63-> *1:16.01
5x5x5*: 2:44.15, 2:43.13, (2:28.25), (2:47.98), 2:29.77-> *2:39.02
3x3x3OH:* (37.75), 34.63, 35.89, 33.97, (32.08)-> *34.83
sq-1:* (34.35), 52.34, (1:04.38), 40.63, 36.66-> *43.21
skewb:* (11.55), (7.31), 8.85, 7.88, 8.01-> *8.25
FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B2 R' L' B R U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 U' R' U R B L U L' U' L U L' U2 B' U B' U B U' R2 B R2 B'

normal: B2 R' L' B D2 //2x2x2
R //pseudo2x2x3

inverse: prescramble: B * R' D2 B' L R B2
B R2 B' R2 //2x2x3
U B' U' B2 //f2l-1
B' U' B U2 L U' L' U L U' L' //f2l
B' R' U' R U B //all but 3 corners
correction

insertion: * U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R (4 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (Apr 18, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.01, (4.05), 5.36, (12.57), 4.51 = *4.97
3x3:* (11.83), 16.97, 16.15, 15.59, (16.98) = *16.24
4x4:* 1:01.80, (58.94), (1:07.92), 1:02.01, 1:07.13 = *1:03.65
5x5:* (2:29.96), 2:32.71, 2:41.24, (2:51.54), 2:34.55 = *2:36.17
7x7:* 11:30.60, (10:31.75), (11:53.08), 11:16.79, 11:17.87 = *11:21.76
2BLD:* 34.57, DNF(34.56), 57.49 = *34.57
3BLD:* DNF(3:26.39), 2:47.19, 2:05.35 = *2:05.35
OH:* (24.62), 22.50, (19.09), 21.81, 21.64 = *21.99
MTS:* 1:25.80, (1:02.08), 1:12.73, (1:36.17), 1:29.60 = *1:22.71
2-4:* *1:26.44* //pb
*2-5:* *4:47.14
2-6:* *12:35.73
2-7:* *23:03.55
MiniG:* *10:54.17* //first try
*Clock:* (49.03), (30.50), 31.98, 32.52, 30.95 = *31.82* //pb single and average
*Kilo:* (2:07.24), 1:40.60, (1:25.59), 1:32.23, 1:27.42 = *1:33.42* //pb single and average
*Mega: *2:23.21, 2:15.38, (2:15.32), (2:49.76), 2:26.14 = *2:21.58
Pyra:* (31.94), 8.41, (8.00), 13.77, 10.16 = *10.78
SQ-1:* (5:40.93), 1:41.14, 2:14.21, 1:44.42, (1:37.46) = *1:53.26
Skewb:* 38.08, (36.87), 52.08, (DNF(31.87)), 1:11.00 = *53.73
FMC: 34
*


Spoiler: solution



(R F' D2 L' B') //EO (5/5)
(F2 D' R2 L2 U) //2x3 (5/10)
F2 L D' L2 D //F2L-1 (5/15)
D F2 D' F2 //2C2E (4-1/18)
L2 U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' L2 //conjugated R perm with cancellations (16/34)

Solution:
F2 L D' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 B L D2 F R' (34 moves)


Somehow this weird solve is not that bad after all.


----------



## Alea (Apr 18, 2017)

*2x2:* (8.99), 6.83, 8.00, (6.60), 6.76 => *7.20
3x3:* (15.57), 16.06, 16.65, (20.41), 17.27=>*16.66
4x4:* (1:07.06), 1:20.41, 1:14.18, (1:27.41), 1:19.45 => *1:18.07
5x5:* (2:31.87), 2:18.21, 2:16.63, (2:10.42), 2:23.23 => *2:19.36
6x6:* (4:24.06), (6:06.13), 5:05.17, 5:35.39, 5:03.80=> *5:14.79
7x7:* 9:01.92, (9:16.34), 7:58.35, (7:54.38), 8:55.42=>*8:38.57
2BLD:* 54.02, 57.55, 1:12.10=> *54.02
3BLD:* DNF(4:41.39), DNF(6:54.11), DNF(5:04.88)=> *DNF
OH:* 31.56, 31.43, (27.46), 39.63, (40.62)=> *34.21
2-4 relay: 1:48.20
2-5 relay: 4:14.63
2-6 relay: 9:25.00
2-7 relay: 18:14.73
Kilo:* (1:24.27), (1:03.35), 1:12.27, 1:15.27, 1:18.51=> *1:15.35
Mega:* 1:57.92, (2:10.11), (1:52.36), 2:00.88, 1:57.48=> *1:58.76
Pyra:* 10.42, (8.64), (12.81), 10.47, 9.73=> *10.21
Skewb:* 13.21, (17.37), 16.97, 10.45, (9.62)=> *13.55*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> y no 5bld


What do you mean? There are scrambles for 5bld if you want to try?


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 18, 2017)

2x2 - *5.46* Average: (6.84), 5.34, 5.62, 5.41, (5.25)
3x3 - *13.70* Average: (17.73), 12.88, 14.14, 14.08, (12.07)
4x4 - *1:02.61* Average: 1:03.59, (1:08.58), 1:06.72, (56.50), 57.53
5x5 - *2:18.10* Average: 2:12.99, (2:02.10), 2:15.56, (2:31.37), 2:25.76
(PB fail right there)
6x6 - *4:58.64* Average: 4:31.04, 4:40.03, (DNF(1:51.11)), 5:44.85, (4:13.60)
7x7 - *8:19.45* Average: (7:31.81), 8:25.44, 8:29.44, 8:03.46, (11:00.27)
(Minor pop on last solve; and, surprisingly, PB Single & Mo3)

3x3 OH - *22.19* Average: 21.52, 21.91, 23.14, (25.03), (21.51)
3x3 Feet - *3:13.58 PB* Average: (2:42.83), 3:03.87, 3:07.17, (3:44.80), 3:29.70
(PB Mo3 too)
3x3 MTS - *1:22.50* Average: 1:24.34, (1:17.20), 1:17.43, (1:38.85), 1:25.73

2-4 Relay - *1:12.68 PB*
2-5 Relay - *3:48.10*
2-6 Relay - *8:48.16*
2-7 Relay - *22:34.27*
(I was having a fairly decent session until a green centerpiece on my Cubic AoFu popped out… can’t wait to get a new 7x7)

Megaminx - *3:27.21* Average: 3:22.50, 3:47.26, (4:22.27), 3:11.86, (3:02.18)
Pyraminx - *14.44* Average: 10.24, 14.48, 18.59, (6.74), (18.72)
Skewb - *25.56* Average: (18.51), 27.89, 26.94, (37.89), 21.86


----------



## Jon Persson (Apr 18, 2017)

3x3: (21.288), 21.988, 27.104, 25.672, (32.072) = 24.921

4x4: 1:40.946, 1:46.263, 1:45.313, (2:08.132), (1:36.973) = 1:44.174

5x5: 4:02.224, 3:20.188, 3:30.373, 3:25.605, 3:45.139 = 3:33.805


----------



## okayama (Apr 18, 2017)

*FMC*: 25 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L' D R2 F D' R' F' D' B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2
Solution: R2 L U L' B' U2 B' U2 B U2 B U F U' B2 U F' U' R' U' F L' B R' U'

15 min backup solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2

1st square: U R B'
2nd square: L
2x2x3 block: F' U R

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R' U' F L' B R' U'

2x2x3 block: R2
Orient edges: L U L'
All but 3 corners: B' U2 B' U2 B U2 B'
Corner 3-cycle: B2 U F U' B2 U F' U'
Correction: R' U' F L' B R' U'


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 18, 2017)

2BLD: *17.77*, DNF, 42.19
3BLD: DNF, *1:36.66*, 1:43.50
4BLD: DNF, *9:24.89*, DNS //Finally Sub-10!!
5BLD:* 22:42.50*, DNS, DNS //PB by just under 10 minutes!
mBLD: 9/10 52:14.52 //just one letter pair away from 10/10!!
3x3 OH: (2:20.04), 41.08, 35.50, 1:01.87, (27.43 PB) = 46.15 //Yeah consistency!
2-4 Relay: 1:41.74
2-5 Relay: 5:54.01 //Really messed up 5x5 Edge Parity

Lol I didn't have time to do any of the usual events (2x2, 3x3 etc.)


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 18, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> What do you mean? There are scrambles for 5bld if you want to try?


DGcubes got his first 5bld sucsess recently. he didnt compete in 5bld here


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2017)

Results week 15: congratulations to Christopher, bacyril and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.56 Isaac Lai
 2.60 G2013
 2.81 FastCubeMaster
 3.94 Torch
 4.53 Ordway Persyn
 4.70 DGCubes
 4.73 Christopher Cabrera
 4.84 bacyril
 4.96 sqAree
 5.20 T1_M0
 5.46 EmperorZant
 5.99 FinnTheCuber102
 6.25 CornerCutter
 6.26 Bogdan
 6.69 The Blockhead
 6.80 weatherman223
 6.82 xyzzy
 7.08 muchacho
 7.20 Alea
 9.05 PuppyCube18
 9.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.08 Lili Martin
 11.01 bubbagrub
 11.27 arbivara
 12.10 Jacck
 12.48 One Wheel
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.32 G2013
 10.99 JustinTimeCuber
 11.64 FastCubeMaster
 11.75 DGCubes
 11.95 Torch
 12.22 Ordway Persyn
 13.70 EmperorZant
 14.42 Christopher Cabrera
 15.46 GenTheThief
 15.67 FinnTheCuber102
 15.69 bacyril
 16.24 sqAree
 16.66 Alea
 17.01 CornerCutter
 17.32 PurpleBanana
 17.73 Bogdan
 19.21 T1_M0
 19.66 muchacho
 21.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.91 xyzzy
 23.09 bubbagrub
 24.84 weatherman223
 24.92 Jon Persson
 25.81 The Blockhead
 28.80 arbivara
 29.47 Jacck
 31.48 One Wheel
 34.19 PuppyCube18
 34.66 MatsBergsten
 35.00 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(22)

 44.44 G2013
 47.72 FastCubeMaster
 49.31 bacyril
 52.25 Ordway Persyn
 53.11 DGCubes
 53.43 Christopher Cabrera
 1:00.99 xyzzy
 1:02.61 EmperorZant
 1:03.65 sqAree
 1:16.01 Bogdan
 1:18.01 Alea
 1:23.09 CornerCutter
 1:31.33 bubbagrub
 1:32.82 T1_M0
 1:44.17 Jon Persson
 1:51.76 The Blockhead
 1:51.87 muchacho
 1:58.87 weatherman223
 2:10.54 Jacck
 2:12.78 MatsBergsten
 2:19.41 Lili Martin
 4:03.25 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:32.37 bacyril
 1:40.46 FastCubeMaster
 1:41.00 DGCubes
 1:41.93 G2013
 1:43.62 Christopher Cabrera
 1:48.24 Ordway Persyn
 2:18.10 EmperorZant
 2:18.36 xyzzy
 2:19.36 Alea
 2:36.17 sqAree
 2:39.02 Bogdan
 3:04.65 The Blockhead
 3:05.28 Jacck
 3:33.70 Jon Persson
 3:49.90 MatsBergsten
 3:57.86 T1_M0
 4:04.11 Lili Martin
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:49.94 bacyril
 3:23.00 DGCubes
 3:27.80 FastCubeMaster
 3:32.86 Christopher Cabrera
 4:58.64 EmperorZant
 5:14.79 Alea
 5:41.37 The Blockhead
 7:37.41 Lili Martin
 7:38.28 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:57.21 bacyril
 5:23.46 Christopher Cabrera
 5:54.04 FastCubeMaster
 6:37.24 xyzzy
 8:01.91 The Blockhead
 8:19.45 EmperorZant
 8:38.56 Alea
11:21.75 sqAree
12:36.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 20.58 FastCubeMaster
 21.98 sqAree
 22.19 EmperorZant
 23.71 Torch
 25.98 Christopher Cabrera
 29.78 DGCubes
 34.21 Alea
 34.64 xyzzy
 34.83 Bogdan
 35.17 muchacho
 35.90 bacyril
 38.10 FinnTheCuber102
 42.98 CornerCutter
 44.75 bubbagrub
 46.15 OJ Cubing
 47.32 T1_M0
 52.31 arbivara
 58.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:19.32 Jacck
 1:24.33 The Blockhead
 1:35.97 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 40.91 Torch
 47.88 DGCubes
 1:17.13 Christopher Cabrera
 2:25.39 bubbagrub
 2:59.29 RyuKagamine
 3:13.58 EmperorZant
 3:51.45 xyzzy
 3:51.75 arbivara
 4:35.55 bacyril
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.65 Isaac Lai
 9.79 G2013
 17.77 OJ Cubing
 19.82 DGCubes
 21.54 MatsBergsten
 29.23 Christopher Cabrera
 34.57 sqAree
 34.63 bacyril
 37.47 T1_M0
 41.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 43.31 bubbagrub
 49.45 Jacck
 51.05 RyuKagamine
 54.02 Alea
 57.21 arbivara
 1:14.27 One Wheel
 DNF xyzzy
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:04.85 MatsBergsten
 1:08.18 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:29.76 Mike Hughey
 1:36.66 OJ Cubing
 1:36.87 h2f
 1:50.85 bacyril
 2:05.35 sqAree
 2:21.26 Christopher Cabrera
 3:40.79 bubbagrub
 3:54.87 Jacck
 5:12.01 Ordway Persyn
 DNF Alea
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF G2013
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF FastCubeMaster
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:01.94 Keroma12
 5:56.49 MatsBergsten
 9:24.89 OJ Cubing
10:24.02 DGCubes
12:47.00 bacyril
12:52.00 Christopher Cabrera
13:19.87 Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:25.00 MatsBergsten
22:42.50 OJ Cubing
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Christopher Cabrera
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

15/15 (54:57)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (52:14)  OJ Cubing
14/20 (60:00)  Keroma12
9/11 (56:33)  MatsBergsten
6/8 (45:05)  Christopher Cabrera
4/8 (59:55)  Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 41.88 bacyril
 1:22.50 EmperorZant
 1:22.71 sqAree
 1:31.41 Christopher Cabrera
 2:31.60 T1_M0
 3:34.37 Lili Martin
 4:40.13 bubbagrub
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:01.98 G2013
 1:04.18 FastCubeMaster
 1:07.21 DGCubes
 1:12.68 EmperorZant
 1:15.60 bacyril
 1:16.67 Christopher Cabrera
 1:22.99 xyzzy
 1:26.44 sqAree
 1:40.82 T1_M0
 1:41.74 OJ Cubing
 1:48.20 Alea
 1:58.50 bubbagrub
 2:09.71 CornerCutter
 2:24.00 weatherman223
 2:26.82 RyuKagamine
 2:34.98 The Blockhead
 2:46.12 Jacck
 3:12.45 muchacho
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:36.84 G2013
 2:58.56 DGCubes
 3:00.97 bacyril
 3:18.11 Christopher Cabrera
 3:48.10 EmperorZant
 4:07.43 xyzzy
 4:14.63 Alea
 4:47.14 sqAree
 5:36.29 The Blockhead
 5:54.01 OJ Cubing
 6:04.70 RyuKagamine
 6:12.17 T1_M0
 6:29.64 bubbagrub
 6:58.28 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)

 5:53.96 bacyril
 6:35.89 DGCubes
 7:04.76 Christopher Cabrera
 8:48.16 EmperorZant
 9:25.00 Alea
11:01.02 The Blockhead
11:51.93 RyuKagamine
12:07.48 Jacck
12:35.73 sqAree
13:09.84 One Wheel
 DNF bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

 9:56.19 bacyril
13:41.02 Christopher Cabrera
18:14.73 Alea
18:56.23 The Blockhead
20:22.54 RyuKagamine
20:47.44 Jacck
22:34.27 EmperorZant
23:03.55 sqAree
*MiniGuildford*(6)

 5:46.41 DGCubes
 6:16.42 bacyril
 6:52.03 Christopher Cabrera
10:54.17 sqAree
13:35.75 RyuKagamine
19:12.26 Lili Martin
*Kilominx*(9)

 29.23 DGCubes
 33.59 Christopher Cabrera
 40.07 bacyril
 46.35 FastCubeMaster
 1:15.35 Alea
 1:22.32 The Blockhead
 1:33.42 sqAree
 1:40.68 Lili Martin
 2:01.59 bubbagrub
*Skewb*(20)

 6.07 DGCubes
 6.13 João Santos
 6.99 bacyril
 7.29 Torch
 7.40 Christopher Cabrera
 7.44 bubbagrub
 8.25 Bogdan
 9.21 FinnTheCuber102
 9.34 FastCubeMaster
 9.62 T1_M0
 12.19 Lili Martin
 13.54 Alea
 13.79 The Blockhead
 14.26 weatherman223
 19.60 CornerCutter
 23.67 Jacck
 24.25 RyuKagamine
 24.41 MatsBergsten
 25.56 EmperorZant
 53.72 sqAree
*Clock*(7)

 14.70 DGCubes
 16.20 Christopher Cabrera
 16.55 RyuKagamine
 17.11 bacyril
 22.71 bubbagrub
 31.82 sqAree
 42.34 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.51 DGCubes
 5.61 bacyril
 5.62 Torch
 6.18 Christopher Cabrera
 6.58 G2013
 6.87 João Santos
 8.51 CornerCutter
 9.76 T1_M0
 10.21 Alea
 10.78 sqAree
 13.43 weatherman223
 14.44 EmperorZant
 16.55 The Blockhead
 16.78 RyuKagamine
 19.14 bubbagrub
 24.17 Jacck
 26.50 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(14)

 57.51 Isaac Lai
 1:09.16 DGCubes
 1:25.67 GenTheThief
 1:26.56 Christopher Cabrera
 1:31.68 bacyril
 1:43.85 FastCubeMaster
 1:58.76 Alea
 2:14.54 João Santos
 2:21.58 sqAree
 2:47.41 xyzzy
 2:51.65 RyuKagamine
 3:03.15 The Blockhead
 3:27.21 EmperorZant
 4:33.15 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(15)

 17.81 Isaac Lai
 20.04 DGCubes
 22.58 bacyril
 28.89 FastCubeMaster
 30.01 Christopher Cabrera
 40.49 T1_M0
 40.55 bubbagrub
 43.21 Bogdan
 45.33 xyzzy
 50.47 G2013
 1:24.30 RyuKagamine
 1:26.45 Jacck
 1:41.04 One Wheel
 1:53.26 sqAree
 2:35.59 Lili Martin
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

25 okayama
25 guusrs
28 bubbagrub
28 xyzzy
29 arbivara
34 sqAree
34 Bogdan
37 DuLe
39 GenTheThief
41 Jacck
45 Lili Martin
46 T1_M0
48 Christopher Cabrera

*Contest results*

381 Christopher Cabrera
346 bacyril
330 DGCubes
244 sqAree
230 FastCubeMaster
209 EmperorZant
201 G2013
196 Alea
170 xyzzy
167 bubbagrub
162 MatsBergsten
159 T1_M0
136 The Blockhead
131 Jacck
124 Torch
124 Bogdan
124 OJ Cubing
105 Ordway Persyn
96 Deri Nata Wijaya
95 RyuKagamine
92 CornerCutter
91 Lili Martin
85 Isaac Lai
69 FinnTheCuber102
59 arbivara
58 weatherman223
56 GenTheThief
56 muchacho
56 Keroma12
45 João Santos
34 One Wheel
32 JustinTimeCuber
32 Jon Persson
27 h2f
23 guusrs
23 okayama
21 Mike Hughey
19 PurpleBanana
16 DuLe
15 PuppyCube18


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> FMC: 48



And please let your FMC result be followed by an explanation on how you
came up with your solution (see how others do) 

@Ordway Persyn: OK


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2017)

My 2-3-4 relay is missing.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 18, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> And please let your FMC result be followed by an explanation on how you
> came up with your solution (see how others do)



I've seen people do it both ways. I thought it was ok as long as my result wasn't anything too special.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> My 2-3-4 relay is missing.


Ooops, my mistake  (I happened to delete that line when I edited your post)
I'ts fixed now.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 18, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> DGcubes got his first 5bld sucsess recently. he didnt compete in 5bld here



I was too lazy/didn't have the time.


----------

